# African Clawed Frogs as picky eaters?



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

I posted about 2 months ago about my frog situation. I had purchased two frogs who were suppose to be African Dwarf Frogs to add to my community tank with an existing ADF only to find out I had actually purchased African Clawed Frogs. After some intense discussion here and losing three fish (one of which found in the clutches of one of the ACF's) I realized my error and moved them to their own 5 gallon tank. 

We've been alternating their feed between shrimp pellets and frozen blood worms, both of which they love. A few weeks ago I discovered Ghost Shrimp at the local Petsmart for .33/each. The sales clerk confirmed they are basically used as feeder fish. I thought, hmmm, maybe the evil twins would like some live food so we brought home six of them and dumped them in the tank without even floating them. Why bother when I didn't think they would live through the night. Well here we are 3 weeks later and all 6 are alive and well in this small tank with two African Clawed Frogs. In fact they fight for the shrimp pellets with the frogs. The frogs have occassionally lunged at them, but no one has been eaten yet. So maybe Ghost Shrimp are not on their menu?


----------



## TwilightTheTreeFrog (Jun 25, 2011)

hi again...it may be that they can't see them very well, their eyesight is very poor and they go by smell rather than sight which is why they love bloodworms so much..as they get bigger you can feed them earthworms too, and some of the dried terrapin and turtle food goes down well..mine also love seafood sticks and apparently you can give them catfood too but i have never tried that...my largest of my 5 clawed frogs is about 6 inches long and i think he's probably try anything...so the only thing i can think of is that they can't see them to eat them.?? maybe lol???...did they lose the colouration..i think i remember you saying that you thought they might have been dyed?..if you ever need any froggy info please feel free to email me, i'd be happy to help x


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate the food suggestions. We are now down to 3 (maybe 4) Shrimp so maybe two finally got caught and eaten. Yes, they were dyed and they are a bit paler now. They were pastel to begin with so it's hard to tell. Thankfully they aren't 5" yet! I do believe they are both female, from the pictures I've seen while doing some research. Have yours ever bred? While I'm curious, I certainly don't want to end up with a litter of frogs I have to find homes for! :-O


----------

